# Guava Acres waiting/kidding thread 2016



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have quite a few does due (well for my small farm anyway!) Everyone is due between Jan 19 and Feb 23ish based on when the buck was here.

One doe got bred later (since she was born last Jan 18th) just a couple weeks ago because I wanted her to grow a bit more before getting bred.

MYRA!!!










Poppy



















Momma Nacho










Ballerine










BuffPuff










Syria (I'm pretty sure not pregnant, I've seen her come into heat so she'll have to wait a while)










Cherry (on the right) and Candy (on the left)


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh wow all your does are beautiful! I really love buffpuff can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Poppy (my largest goat) is playing the "up and down, get back up and paw the ground, then lay back down and roll around" dance today. She's cracking me up.

I think she could be due based on me seeing the buck cover her and counting forward 150 days is the 24th of this month (so 5 days from now). Her udder is not overly full yet, still has some give. So I think she'll probably hold on till then.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and Poppy stepped and then vaulted off my foot today, I had on a slip on canvas shoe... no socks. Nada. Owie. Lets just say she's gained some weight! haha

I am lucky its not broken.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol, silly goat. 

They are all so cute. Waiting in anticipation!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww! Congratulations! Happy birthday Myra


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Momma Nacho is acting like a buck! I've never seen her do this while pregnant before. She flapping her tongue, talking, chasing the other goats and mounting them.

She has built a good udder but its not shiney full yet. Could she be closer than I think?

Just looked it up and she was bred on the 28th. She's a mix of standard and mini so I bet she could go today or tomorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck with your girls! They're beautiful  Syria is gorgeous. I love those blue eyes!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like Ballerine could go any second. No amber goo.. but she has all the other signs! Look at her.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

any progress?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

grrrr no! No babies so far. Another goat lost her mucus plug. So I've got 4 goats that look ready to go.

Ballerine has dropped, huge udder, now pretty full, no ligs.
Poppy has dropped, large udder (not very huge though...), no ligs
Nacho dropped a couple days ago, udder not hard but like 8/10 full, no ligs.
Buff not dropped, full udder, lost her mucus plug this morning, soft ligs.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like somebody's gotta go soon!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Ballerine is so pretty  and such a goof snuggling up in the tub.
She reminds me of a doeling I once had. By any chance does she have genes from HIGD?

Wow, it sure sounds like your girls are queuing up for a baby party.
"You go first."
"No, you."
"You!"
"I went last time."
:lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

thegoatmama said:


> Ballerine is so pretty  and such a goof snuggling up in the tub.
> She reminds me of a doeling I once had. By any chance does she have genes from HIGD?
> 
> Wow, it sure sounds like your girls are queuing up for a baby party.
> ...


she is a daughter of Miriam, who I believe was born there.

Miriam is kind of famous around these parts. She's the largest Saanen ever known to man, I think she's part pony. She's 200+ pounds. I couldn't fence her here, she just put her foot on the fence and pushed it down and stepped over. lol So now she's at my friends 20 acre ranch in Kapoho. Its funny, people who I've never met know of Miriam and her antics.

One of these days we'll have to meet up!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Dayna said:


> she is a daughter of Miriam, who I believe was born there.


Cool. I don't believe I know Miriam. My girl was daughter of Birdie and Lance.



Dayna said:


> Miriam is kind of famous around these parts. She's the largest Saanen ever known to man, I think she's part pony. She's 200+ pounds. I couldn't fence her here, she just put her foot on the fence and pushed it down and stepped over. lol So now she's at my friends 20 acre ranch in Kapoho. Its funny, people who I've never met know of Miriam and her antics.


:lol: Nope, I don't know Miriam. I would definitely remember a girl like that! Miriam sounds like quite a doe!



Dayna said:


> One of these days we'll have to meet up!


:thumb: That would be great!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ballerine kidded! So far 2, maybe another one. She's pretty upset since I have a kiddo with me so I'm leaving her alone and just running out for a quick look see every 5 minutes. Pics coming as soon as the kiddo goes home in 1.5 hours!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the world Lacey and Mango! Lacey is the white female and Mango is a grey and white male. 

Mango I'm pretty sure is horned, but Lacey could be polled! (fingers crossed!)










GOT IT!










Mango


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable, Congrats!!! Love Lacey, she's a keeper ♥


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Lacey was second born but first up and nursing. Today she was exploring outside the tented area while the boy was just laying there crying if Mom left his sight. LOL So she's going to be a spunky one I think!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wohoo! How cute! Congratulations! I hope she is polled for you


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of the top of her head, I can feel her brothers horn nubs already and their heads do look different. But they could just look different because he's a buck and gets horn nubs sooner.










His head:










Side by side lol










And just for cuteness:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks like the hair on her head is straight, so she's probably polled.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! They are precious! What kind of buck did you use to breed all your does?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are so cute


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

congratulations Dayna! :wahoo:

Oh, such cuties! I love those pictures. Lacey looks like she was trying hard to figure out where the milk happened. "Not here...not here...bingo!" :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mama Nacho busted out two adorable doelings! She was so cute, I was gone all day but felt comfortable leaving her. She's a champ, 9 years old, her third kidding at my farm.

When I got home she was hollering for me. I thought something was wrong. NOPE. She just wanted me. Every time I tried to leave she cried. So I stayed, rubbed her back. She delivered two beautiful girls. I'm waiting on the placenta, Will check again in a minute. I didn't notice a third kid when I bumped her.

Ruby:










And Pearl:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww they are so sweet!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aawww, they both have white like mom. Congrats on the cuteness. And don't you just love when goats tell us when they are kidding! What a good goaty


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations! They're adorable!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Poppy is going to go next. Its not light yet and she's been calling for me, I checked on her and she looks more hollow than yesterday and has some discharge. Not a lot, but some. Her udder is as full as it can possibly get.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Mama Nacho's kids are adorable!! Congrats
It's always fun to get twin does

Yay for Poppy! Can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Pictures soon! Poppy gave birth to two doelings so far (well based on my very very quick look)

So far 5 does 1 buck. WHEW!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

More does!! That's awesome!
Congrats!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job Poppy! two does, Cookie and Biscuit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! They are keeping you busy.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:birthday:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable  How many left to kid now?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Adorable  How many left to kid now?


Buff in the one pen,

Then Myra, Cherry and Candy in the other pen.

So FOUR does left to kid!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Buff had a single doeling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's cute ) So only one buckling so far?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Babies are real cute. congrats on the doelings.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> She's cute ) So only one buckling so far?


Yes! Crazy right? Lol 6 doeling 1 buckling.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Woohoo! Your babies are so cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking like a doe year!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:stars: congratulations on all the cuties! I love Pearl


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Myra is being nice now, so I bet she's going to kid soon! hahahahah


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Round two is coming up on kidding! Myra is getting HUGE and Candy has a beautiful udder. I think my phone did something when I uploaded the photos. I didn't take this in black and white! lol



















Nice udder Candy!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They all look so good! Can't wait to see more kid pictures


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice looking goats. They seem content and happy. Nice udder also


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Your girls look beautiful, and the babies are just adorable. That Candy has such a pretty face! I hope you get lots of nice polled little girls. If I were going to be on the island, I'd ask to be on your list for any "extras." Oh well, maybe next year.!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MYRA MYRA MYRA! We want mini-Myras!!! Can you remind us what kind of buck she is bred to? I know you had posted about him but I can't find it!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> MYRA MYRA MYRA! We want mini-Myras!!! Can you remind us what kind of buck she is bred to? I know you had posted about him but I can't find it!


A polled tri color ND! Mini Myra babies are gonna be CUTE!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yahoo!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Myra is so photogenic, what a doll! Candy has such a sweet face. I love pink noses. :greengrin:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! Good job Candy! 2 DOES!

Count up to 8 does 1 buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!! Great numbers!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Candy did a really good job for a first timer. She was scared, her second (larger) doeling came out face first, no hooves. But she was pushing so hard and so fast I had no time to fix it.

Snickers on the left and Jelly Bean on the right. Jelly Bean is just under 3 pounds. Her sister (I didn't weigh) but is easily twice her weight. Much more beastly. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Look at the size difference!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, ANOTHER set of twin does?!? Wow, congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy are they cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have no idea how I'm getting all these does, and my only buck is reserved by someone already! lol CRAZY. I think Myra will have two but Cherry looks like she's only carrying one, if it wasn't for her udder and a positive pregnancy test I'd think she's not even pregnant by looking at her.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Adorable  Snickers looks like she is smiling!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Jelly Bean made it through the night. Smallest kid ever born on my farm. I know those of you who breed minis have dealt with smaller but just under 3 pounds is pretty darn small for us! Especially since her sister is twice her size.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my, she is adorable
So cute!

How's Myra?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Great job Candy! Dayna, those are some amazing numbers. :clap:

When I saw Snickers, my first thought was, "Was a darling looking goofball." :lol: I adore the photo of Jelly Bean in the feeder!  Such a little tyke!

I see your goats chew off the feeder label, too. :laugh:


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, you'll have to bring that buck back next year, see if he repeats this miracle. I'd be very interested in using him too, even though my own little buck will be old enough by then. Polled and lots of daughters though, what a guy  How many polled babies do you think you have so far?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Wow, you'll have to bring that buck back next year, see if he repeats this miracle. I'd be very interested in using him too, even though my own little buck will be old enough by then. Polled and lots of daughters though, what a guy  How many polled babies do you think you have so far?


I think 4 out of the 8 girls are polled so far. One (the one I would keep if she's polled) might not be after all. So 3-4 out of 8.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm afraid to bring him back next year! lol I think I'll get all bucks! hahahaha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My remaining ewe just gave birth to a girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww how sweet! Did you ever get that dog?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No. Not seen it since. So instead of using 3-6 acres of my property I'm using a half acre roughly... for all my goats. Till I get the donkey. I'm on the list for one.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! Lambs are so cute 

Good luck getting your donkey! I'm on the list, also. :hi5:
Did a dog hurt your animals, too?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

thegoatmama said:


> Congrats! Lambs are so cute
> 
> Good luck getting your donkey! I'm on the list, also. :hi5:
> Did a dog hurt your animals, too?


A dog killed my entire herd of sheep (pregnant) but one. I caught him in the act with Jackie and was able to treat her injuries.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dayna said:


> A dog killed my entire herd of sheep (pregnant) but one. I caught him in the act with Jackie and was able to treat her injuries.


That is so horrible, I am sorry!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Myra my sweet blind girl gave birth to twin bucklings! I think they both might be polled as well. Time will tell.

Panda on the right and still no name on the left.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

omg they are so cute - makes me want to just kiss their little noses - Myra handling being a mom ok?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> omg they are so cute - makes me want to just kiss their little noses - Myra handling being a mom ok?


So far she's being the perfect mother!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cherry gave birth to a sweet single ginormous buckling. Well I think its a buckling! I had to pull him, then make her hold still to nurse him and when she started cleaning him a bit I ran away so they would bond. I snapped this quick photo after I held him on her to nurse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Dayna said:


> A dog killed my entire herd of sheep (pregnant) but one. I caught him in the act with Jackie and was able to treat her injuries.


I'm so sorry. That's just awful.
I've had five dog attacks on my goats and pigs over the years. Twice I found dead animals and the other three I caught the dogs in the act.
Been trying to get a donkey for almost two years.



Dayna said:


> Cherry gave birth to a sweet single ginormous buckling. Well I think its a buckling! I had to pull him, then make her hold still to nurse him and when she started cleaning him a bit I ran away so they would bond. I snapped this quick photo after I held him on her to nurse.


Awe! What a doll!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well that wraps us up till my one doe who didn't get bred that go around kids in April!

Pen 1: 7 kids 1 lamb; 6 does 1 buck, 1 eweling.

Pen 2: 5 kids, 2 does and 3 bucks.


Its a total doe year!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, all so cute! Need more photos  Congratulations on all the girls!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting -fun to follow the thread! Gorgous kids!!

I have bred to a tri-colored polled buck as well, can't wait!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Aww, all so cute! Need more photos  Congratulations on all the girls!


You're more than welcome to stop by and play with babies!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> You're more than welcome to stop by and play with babies!


Haha, you give me a day and time, and I will be there  We're staying for sure now, so I am seriously interested in any polled girls you decide to sell.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Haha, you give me a day and time, and I will be there  We're staying for sure now, so I am seriously interested in any polled girls you decide to sell.


Okay, we need to go grab your girls, I was thinking Thursday morning if that works for you. I have company coming sometime on Thursday from out of town to visit for the day/evening. But that morning after milking we can see babies then go pick up your goats from the goat annex.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> Okay, we need to go grab your girls, I was thinking Thursday morning if that works for you. I have company coming sometime on Thursday from out of town to visit for the day/evening. But that morning after milking we can see babies then go pick up your goats from the goat annex.


 Perfect for me


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope I have your luck with doelings. :greengrin:
and I agree with lilaalil, more pictures please! :-D


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well since you all asked hahahahaha!

I took a few photos tonight. I decided to name the cute buckling of Myra who had the bloody tush Black Jack.

Here is Myras buckling Black Jack!










And tiny little Jelly Bean:










Jelly Bean and Snickers:










Jelly Bean and Marcus:










(left to right) Black Jack, Panda and Jelly Bean:










Snickers and Marcus:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I LOVE Blackjack! He's adorable


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Super Cute! Love the little pink noses.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice. I think jelly bean is adorable.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Dayna! They are so precious!  I love the names you picked! :greengrin:
My goats envy the rock pile they have as a playground :laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

thegoatmama said:


> Thanks Dayna! They are so precious!  I love the names you picked! :greengrin:
> My goats envy the rock pile they have as a playground :laugh:


Oh we love our toys! lol we have a rock pile, a balance beam, a spool and a yoga ball. I gotta get some yoga ball videos haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, baby goat heaven. So adorable.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! Such cute goats! I love all of your babies!


----------

